# Adding microphone for karaoke?



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey I wanted to make my window speakers be able to do karaoke 

I have a jp234 with only 2 inputs used and 2 channels used. For 2 6.5" prv 6mr500 v3's 

I have the rca inputs from the other 4 channel which does my time alignment front stage.

Not sure how to make this work.

Do I need some sort of mixer?


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Y


96jimmyslt said:


> Hey I wanted to make my window speakers be able to do karaoke
> 
> I have a jp234 with only 2 inputs used and 2 channels used. For 2 6.5" prv 6mr500 v3's
> 
> ...



Yes. Something like this. Most of these use 120vac household power, but this one has a 12vdc power input and AC wallwart PSU. You want at least 1 mic input channel and 2 unbalanced Line Input Channels (L&R Stereo), and unbalanced stereo (L&R) outputs.

You would use the "Tape In & Tape Out" RCAs to connect to your music source (head unit Tape IN) and to your Amplifiers using the "Tape OUT". And push the "Tape To Main" button. Or use some 1/4" TS male phono plugs to male RCA adapter cables.









Mackie 402VLZ4 4-channel Compact Analog Mixer


4-ch Analog Mixer with 2 Onyx Mic Preamps, 1 x Stereo Channel, and Phantom Power




www.sweetwater.com






You might also check eBay for an old school Numark DJ turntable/mic mixer that has RCA Line Inputs & Outputs, not just phono preamp inputs. But those are usually direct 120vac cords with an internal PSU.

Note that if you have a 4 volt RCA output head unit, any of these mixers will only have a 2v max RCA line level preamp inputs/outputs at best.


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info. $130 is more than I want to spend....would this work?









Home


Talent MIX-R 3-Channel 4-In 2-Bus Compact Portable Stereo Mixer with USB Audio & +20V Phantom PowerThe Talent MIX-R professional, portable USB-based mixing console was designed for musicians on the go. It is perfect for computer-based recording and podcasting duties, and much smaller than a big...




www.parts-express.com





My mid range rca's are already split at the head unit for the ak2515 spectrum analyzer and then split again for the window amp...I will probably introduce a line driver at some point.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

96jimmyslt said:


> Thanks for the info. $130 is more than I want to spend....would this work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that looks like it _should_ work as long as you have a way to power it in the vehicle, and if you use a dynamic vocal mic that doesn't need 48v phantom power such as a Shure SM-58 or similar.


----------



## 420tabbycat (Dec 23, 2013)

120w 120v inverters that plug into the cigarette lighter are available and cheap. I doubt any mixer is anywhere near 120w to run a mic through.


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

420tabbycat said:


> 120w 120v inverters that plug into the cigarette lighter are available and cheap. I doubt any mixer is anywhere near 120w to run a mic through.


I have a dewalt 140w inverter like that. Just wanted easy 12v relay turn on though.


----------

